# F1 Taste beim booten



## huxi0 (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo ein Kumpel von mir hat ein Problem beim Booten vom Rechner. es kommt eine Fehlermeldung vom DDR Ram, ein langes ertönen. Kann mir jemand helfen und wie bekomme ich es weg das man beim botten nicht mehr die F1 Taste drücken muss


----------



## ink (9. Mai 2008)

Moin
Meiner Erfahrung nach ist entweder der RAM im ersten Slot im Po
oder rausgerutscht.
Habt ihr den Rechner vorher irgendwo hinbewegt?

Wenn du mehrere Riegel im PC hast, nimm mal den ersten raus und setz dafür den
zweiten in den Slot.

mfg


----------



## huxi0 (9. Mai 2008)

Nein der Rechner steht dort wo er immer steht. Mein Kumpels Mutter hatt den Rechner aber nicht Runtergefahren sonder nur immer vom strom gekapt


----------



## ink (9. Mai 2008)

Probier mal die RAM-Wechsel-Variante, falls möglich.
Klingt ganz so als ob der RAM den Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## huxi0 (9. Mai 2008)

jo ok werd ich machen. Aber wie Bekomme ich, das ich die F! Taste nicht mehr drücken brauch


----------



## ink (9. Mai 2008)

Es kommt die Fehlermeldung mit dem RAM und dann musst du F1 drücken?
Wie lautet denn die Fehlermeldung?


----------



## huxi0 (9. Mai 2008)

So genau weiß ich das jetzt nicht. Mein Kumpel hat nur gesagt das dort eine Fehlermeldung kommt mit dem Ram und das er dann F1 drücken soll damit der rechner weiter Bootet.


----------



## ink (9. Mai 2008)

Ist von Vorteil wenn man weiß um was es geht (auf die Fehlermeldung bezogen).
Ich tipp aber auf das schon oben Genannte.
Dann müsste sich das F1 Problem von alleine erledigen und
Mutti hat nen neuen RAM -Riegel zu kaufen


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. Mai 2008)

Er hat den immer mit so einer tollen Steckdosenleiste mit Schalter vom Strom getrennt oder? Nicht nur, dass durch das nicht ordnungsgemäße Herrunterfahren unter Windows gerne Datenverluste auftauchen (besonders beliebt sind da wichtige Bootdateien). Nein ... durch den Schalter findet auch noch Induktion statt und die entstehende Spannung sammelt sich gerne in den Kondensatoren des PCs wodurch Hardware (wie etwa der Ram) nicht richtig erkannt werden.
Er könnte also mal probieren die Kondensatoren zu entladen. Dazu nimmt der den Rechner vom Strom (Netzkabel ziehen) und schaltet wenn möglich das Netzteil des PCs ab. Nun drückt er ein bis 2 mal den An-/Ausschaltet. Nun das Netzteil wieder an und nocheinmal den An-/Ausknopf betätigen gefolgt von der Wiederholung der vorherigen Prozedur. Jetzt sollten die Kondensatoren entladen sein und der Arbeitsspeicher wird (wenn es daran gelegen hat) wieder erkannt.


----------



## Johannes7146 (12. Mai 2008)

Die F1 taste wird normaler weise dann verlangt, wenn die Tastatur nicht richti einggesteckt ist!


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. Mai 2008)

Öhm ... 1. Wird die F1 Taste bei jeglichen Biosproblemen o.a. verlangt (etwa wenn die Taktfrequenz der CPU nicht richtig gesetzt werden kann)

2. Klingt das nciht etwas nach 'Tastatur nicht gefunden, bitte F1 drücken' und damit recht sinnlos?


----------



## PC Heini (12. Mai 2008)

Hab da auch noch ne Idee; Guck mal im Bios, ob die Stop on error aktiviert ist. Deaktivieren.
So oder ähnlich heisst die Einstelloption.. Je nach Biostyp kanns auch anderst heissen.


----------



## Darkflint (13. Mai 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Öhm ... 1. Wird die F1 Taste bei jeglichen Biosproblemen o.a. verlangt (etwa wenn die Taktfrequenz der CPU nicht richtig gesetzt werden kann)
> 
> 2. Klingt das nciht etwas nach 'Tastatur nicht gefunden, bitte F1 drücken' und damit recht sinnlos?



Klingt sinnlos, passiert aber wirklich. Erst vor kurzem selber erlebt...


----------

